

Live Call with Seth Godin - Download - donna
http://www.sfentrepreneur.com/free-live-call-with-marketing-guru-seth-godin-april-2008/

======
donna
I was surprised with how much I received from listening in on this conference
call and wanted to share it. I appreciated the forward thinking Seth offers..
starting with: this is the time to jump on board the internet revolution...
people that don't jump on board get stuck in between the last thing and the
next thing.

